# DIY Bow Vise



## hdbagger23 (Feb 26, 2018)

I like it 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks like the one BAP makes


----------



## rsm7334 (Nov 20, 2012)

Pretty much like the BAP vice without access to good machining equipment. I like it better than my apple vice I have been using.


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Looks good. It would be better green. Lol
Keep up the good work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Awesome job! Looks great!

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## SFTYxMEATNG (Dec 22, 2016)

I dig it

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rsm7334 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks, here is another close up without a bow in it. I really like this vice, once you clamp the riser you can maneuver the bow to where you need it. Couldn't afford $300 for the BAP vice.


----------



## AndyBillipp (Sep 4, 2015)

Nice! I'll have to try something like this.


----------



## Pickle673 (Jan 27, 2018)

Looks awesome, what side ball did you use


----------



## sam.ireland.146 (May 13, 2018)

Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsm7334 (Nov 20, 2012)

I used a 1 1/4" carbon steel ball bearing and tig welded a 1/2' x 5 " bolt to the ball after I cut the bolt head off. Ordered the ball bearing from BC Trade LLC after doing a google search for ball bearings. The key was cutting the recess in the bottom and top plates where the ball rotates. I needed a milling machine with a 1" or 1 1/4" circle bit to correctly cut the recess, but I didn't have one. I used a drill press and used several larger drill bits until I got the right fit with the ball. Everything else was fairly easy.


----------



## Thompson2 (Feb 23, 2016)

Awesome job!


----------



## jnoble2017 (May 7, 2018)

looks great! need to try this


----------



## Aviduser01 (Jan 22, 2017)

This has inspired me to build my own as well.

I ended up grabbing a trailer hitch ball for mine. A little big, but should have a bit more holding power which isn't a bad thing.

What are you using for rubber/foam on the vise portion?


----------



## bear bows (Oct 26, 2012)

cool looking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDuvall7721 (Jun 3, 2018)

Great idea.


----------



## midland (Dec 15, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## cbfr337 (Mar 31, 2015)

Just order one and looking forward to using it.


----------



## kellyrjones82 (Jul 15, 2016)

Looks great


----------



## Diamondback (Feb 13, 2019)

Very nice. Not expensive either.


----------



## ddt99 (Aug 21, 2016)

Very nice!!


----------



## dtrale (Sep 21, 2013)

Great idea


----------



## rsutton7132 (Dec 13, 2016)

Love this idea!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scuzzy51 (Dec 26, 2018)

might have to build one at work this week!


----------



## dtrale (Sep 21, 2013)

Following


----------



## 2xlung (Jul 12, 2014)

thanks for the info! great stuff!


----------



## ChrisK (Nov 27, 2018)

Cool


----------



## cocote (Jan 20, 2016)

Nice vise


----------



## Tubby1 (Feb 11, 2019)

very slick.


----------



## bsjdoublexl (Apr 7, 2018)

Good work.


----------



## Surveyor61 (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks great. Good Idea.


----------



## artemisw (Oct 17, 2014)

nice vise ,great idea!


我從使用 Tapatalk 的 MI MAX 2 發送


----------



## seanm40 (Aug 26, 2011)

very nice.


----------



## dazz (Feb 4, 2018)

good one


----------



## RS 33 (Feb 28, 2011)

sweet


----------



## LCguy (Jan 17, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Mouse0527 (Jan 27, 2019)

Nice job man. I think I'm going to have to build something like this. I've been looking around for ideas.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

I've thought about using the ram gps ball mounts. I'll bet the ball on the OP's vise would even work in it. 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Mack.NOV9-15 (Mar 2, 2018)

Looks sweet.


----------



## Jimmy_o80 (Nov 25, 2018)

this has my mind ticking over for another project


----------



## G.S. (Sep 3, 2011)

Good idea.


----------



## Egessner (Apr 22, 2019)

Nice job


----------



## dirtylostsheep (Jul 1, 2018)

Good idea, I need to make something like this


----------



## yvedel65 (May 10, 2019)

I like it


----------



## swampninja (Sep 11, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## caden.shonk (Aug 28, 2016)

Nice!


----------

